# The Next Generation of Frontline



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Merial (the maker of Heartgard and Frontline) launched a new product recently. Certifect is basically the next generation of Frontline. It is Frontline Plus with a low level of Amitraz added. Amitraz is the ingredient that was in the product Promeris, but the amount in Certifect is much lower than was in Promeris.

Certifect's claim to fame is increased tick killing ability. The amount of Amitraz in the product is not enough to kill ticks, but it "potentiates" the effect of fipronil (giving the fipronil something like 10Xs it's normal strength). It also makes the tick more active so that it is exposed to more of the fipronil killing the ticks faster (within 6 hours). It is also labeled to detach ticks.

Some fun facts: It contains 55% more fluid than "regular" Frontline Plus. The applicator has two chambers-the Frontline Plus and the Amitraz are kept separate until application. It is safe for breeding, pregant, and lactating dogs. It is safe to use in households with cats. Instead of doing the buy 6, get 1 free coupons like Merial has done with Frontline; Certifect will have a rebate system ($5 off a 3 pack, $12 off a 6 pack). It is supposed to be applied to 2 spots-the back of the skull and the shoulder area. It has the same weight ranges as "regular" Frontline except the smallest size is labeled 5-22# instead of 0-22#. It is OK for puppies 8 weeks and up.

I think that's all I remember for now.


----------



## rhondas (Sep 10, 2010)

Thank you for posting this. I just talked to my vet about my concern with the efficacy of Frontline for ticks and he didn't mention this. I'll bring it up the next time my guy has an appointment.

I don't like the fact that it was more fluid. He gets greasy as it is with the Frontline Plus so I need to schedule groomings for two days after application.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Sarah, what is your opinion of this new product?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Am I the only one who really does not want even MORE chemicals on the dogs? UGH.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Ticks always worry me, so maybe this would be good? What do the more experienced members and vets think? Is this something good to consider?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Hopefully it is as great for ticks as it sounds!


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

mylissyk said:


> Sarah, what is your opinion of this new product?


It's brand new and as far as I know there are no samples to be had (vet's pets always get to be the first to try something new-for good or bad!). I do think it has a place where ticks are a problem. But I will have to see it in action before I make any judgements (need to see what it smells like, how big of a grease spot, etc.).

I doubt if I change my protocol for my own pets (Trifexis + Scalibor collar), but that's mostly because I don't like using topicals on my own pets!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

IowaGold said:


> It's brand new and as far as I know there are no samples to be had (vet's pets always get to be the first to try something new-for good or bad!). I do think it has a place where ticks are a problem. But I will have to see it in action before I make any judgements (need to see what it smells like, how big of a grease spot, etc.).
> 
> I doubt if I change my protocol for my own pets (Trifexis + Scalibor collar), but that's mostly because I don't like using topicals on my own pets!


In the materials you read, did it say how many dogs were tested and if there were any adverse reactions? I worry about them putting a product on the market with clinical trials of 12 dogs, for example. 

I wonder if this means the older version by Merial will stop being manufactured. It works for us for now.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Dallas Gold said:


> In the materials you read, did it say how many dogs were tested and if there were any adverse reactions? I worry about them putting a product on the market with clinical trials of 12 dogs, for example.
> 
> I wonder if this means the older version by Merial will stop being manufactured. It works for us for now.


I don't have that info. My rep didn't have any extra copies the material. I should be getting a copy sometime in the next week or two.

The way I was made to understand it, this is not a replacement for Frontline or Frontline Plus.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sarah, thanks for letting us know about this.

Here are pointers to more information: Merial Introduces CERTIFECT (mostly, if not entirely, the Merial press release) and Committee For Medicinal Products For Veterinary Use (CVMP) Meeting Of 8-10 March 2011. :google:

This last is either humorous or insulting, depending on your point of view: Merial Introduces New Product to Deal With Expiring Patent Burgeoning Tick Problem.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks Sarah and Lucy for the information. I'm usually an early adopter of all things technical, but I'm thinking for this new product we'll just keep on using what is working, praying it continues to work for as long as possible, until they get reports of adverse reactions in the field. Oh, and the blog post was interesting. I just returned from our local auto service dealer/Goodyear dealer. They "adopted" 2 feral cats who hang in the store, one is huge, the size of 3 cats, the other getting huge. I'm sure the fat cat is hypothyroid. While I was talking to the store owner, the cats took turns licking one another, so I now understand about the blogger's comments about cats licking anything. I'd be very leery using that product around cats too!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hmmm...this coincides with the expiration of the patent on fipronil, right? I'm excited by the possibility of faster tick killing, but I worry that they're just throwing out something new they can patent. I want to see some hard data.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

Isn't amitraz the chemical in the Preventic collar?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

lgnutah said:


> Isn't amitraz the chemical in the Preventic collar?


According to the chart Sarah did for us that's a sticky, it is the same chemical. To me I'd rather use Frontline Plus and just add the Preventic collar if Toby were going into a situation with a high propensity for ticks. I'd rather not dose him with another chemical when the original FP is working--in my opinion.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

tippykayak said:


> Hmmm...this coincides with the expiration of the patent on fipronil, right? I'm excited by the possibility of faster tick killing, but I worry that they're just throwing out something new they can patent. I want to see some hard data.


Good point, I agree. Although improved tick fighting is a definite plus for me.


----------



## artbuc (Apr 12, 2009)

IowaGold said:


> It also makes the tick more active so that it is exposed to more of the fipronil killing the ticks faster (within 6 hours). It is also labeled to detach ticks.


I have my hands all over Rocky on a regular basis. Rocky thinks he is getting attention but I am checking for ticks who are the most disgusting varmints around. Ticks do not last 6 hours on him.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

Frontline Plus seems to get the ticks quite well. We live in an area with a lot of ticks and the only ticks I've seen on Ben were not attached. Sometimes he sticks his head in a bush or a clump of grass and one will sit on his face until I pick it off, but I've yet to see one deep in his fur. I don't think I'd switch to something with stronger chemicals as long as this is the case.

OTOH, it doesn't seem to do a great job with fleas. We had a bad infestation last month. Ben scratches frequently and both my husband and I were badly bitten. I hate spraying the house with pesticides, but it was the only way to get rid of them.


----------



## BellaB (Oct 24, 2011)

I know this is an older post, and this is my first post. I have a 1 year old female golden, Bella. We live near Pittsburgh, PA. She was on Frontline Plus for about 9 months, and had a lot of ticks on her and embedded in her in Nov. b/c we live near woods, I got them out and still check her regularly, the vet recommended Certifect, have only found one on her since Dec when we switched, I know it was winter so that helped as well, but she recently tested positive for Lyme Disease, which made us upset, no signs or symptoms, which is good. She did a round of antibotics to be sure. About the Certifect, it seems to be effective, but not happy with the negatives, it is a very potent chemical smell, she can't stand it, put it on her last night, moderate greasy spots on her shoulder and neck, and she is definetly lethargic for at least one day which is the main side effect listed on the package, plus the first night she has it on she doesn't sleep too much and paces the house all night I think b/c of the odor. I am torn but going to investigate the Salibor collar, I can't stand putting this Certifect on her b/c of the way she acts even though it seems to be effective against ticks, which are bad in our area. Any comments on the experiance of the Sacalibor collar would be appreciated.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

BellaB said:


> ...I am torn but going to investigate the Salibor collar, I can't stand putting this Certifect on her b/c of the way she acts even though it seems to be effective against ticks, which are bad in our area. Any comments on the experiance of the Sacalibor collar would be appreciated.


Welcome! I LOVE the Scalibor collar. It doesn't smell, it's not greasy or dusty, it's safe to use in the water (Preventic collars are not), and it's actually a pretty sturdy collar (kind of stretchy). It seemed to work well for me last year. I haven't been out much this year (new baby), so I can't comment about this year. It does need to be in place for about 2 weeks before maximum effectiveness is acheived-probably the only real downside I can see. Well that and at first glance people think you've got a cheapy flea collar on your dog-luckily with goldens you don't hardly even see the collar with the hair (even on my practically naked youngest one).


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Only Natural Pet Brewer's Yeast & Garlic Dog & Cat Supplement

My brother has been using this for years for all of his dogs. He lives in the woods in Maine. No ticks or fleas. I started using it and it worked for me also. I live in Georgia. Once I started feeding raw, I just started making garlic meatballs and use that now instead. So far, so good.


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum! I am also from Pittsburgh PA!


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I had forgotten about ProMeris. Is it still around? I remember reading a post on Dogster I think it ws. Someone asked about it and some one posted "PROHEART6, PROMERIS, PRODEATH.'. I remember reading that Pormeris was a very vile smelling concotion.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont know anything about the product but I dont like the idea of putting some of the chemical at the base of the skull. Especially with goldens having seizures. It seems like more and more goldens are now having seizures and this could set it off but that is just my opinion.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am not sold on Certifect yet either. I don't like the more liquid, two spots to put liquid and most of all, I do not like the Amitraz in it. 
I will wait and see till the product has been around for a while when they will hopefully know about any potential side effects. 
I never jump on a new product right away.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I found a tick on my puppy, Tugg this morning so went into the vet and he suggested Certifect. Told me about some of the side affects, but said it is safe. When I came home I did some research on it and now I am freaked out. I don't know if I am going to use it or not. The tick I found on Tugg hadnt embedded yet, was just crawling on his ear flap. I just don't know what to do now.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I would say, if you are not sure, then don't put the Certifect on it. You can exchange it at your vet's office for Frontline Plus or whichever you chose. That should not be a problem. I have exchanged flea/tick meds before when I tried the Advantix and my boys did not tolerate it at all. I exchanged it for Frontline Plus, which I am sticking with for now, it still works for us.


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

cgriffin said:


> I would say, if you are not sure, then don't put the Certifect on it. You can exchange it at your vet's office for Frontline Plus or whichever you chose. That should not be a problem. I have exchanged flea/tick meds before when I tried the Advantix and my boys did not tolerate it at all. I exchanged it for Frontline Plus, which I am sticking with for now, it still works for us.


I think thats what I'm going to do. My vet told me that the dogs might be quiet for a couple of days when I first used Certifect, I would probably be crazy for those two days wondering if I'd poisoned them. I hate ticks, but also hate putting these strong chemicals on the dogs.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, I am not a big fan of chemicals on my dogs either, but I don't have a choice. We are in tick country here.


----------



## BellaB (Oct 24, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the comments, I did talk w/ my vet a little more about the Sacilbor collar and she made some positive comments about it, so I think i am going to try it next month. I hope it works. 

About the Certifect, seems to work well against fleas and ticks, but like I said, for our Bella she is not herself for 2-3 days when it is first put on, very lethargic which is saying alot b/c normally she is an energentic 1 year old girl. 

Hi VCM5, we are just east of Pittsburgh, closer to Greensburg.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

BellaB said:


> Thanks everyone for the comments, I did talk w/ my vet a little more about the Sacilbor collar and she made some positive comments about it, so I think i am going to try it next month. I hope it works.
> 
> About the Certifect, seems to work well against fleas and ticks, but like I said, for our Bella she is not herself for 2-3 days when it is first put on, very lethargic which is saying alot b/c normally she is an energentic 1 year old girl.
> 
> Hi VCM5, we are just east of Pittsburgh, closer to Greensburg.


Just a heads up, it takes about 2 weeks for the scalibor collar to acheive effectiveness, so you'll want to talk to your vet about what you should do while waiting for the collar to become effective.


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

I got the boys each an application of Certifect this morning at the vet. I am going to be going in and exchanging them for good ol' Frontline Plus this afternoon. Seems the potential bad outweighs the potential good at this point!


----------



## BellaB (Oct 24, 2011)

Hi Sophie Mom, 
I have had Bella on the Scalibor collar for about 2 months now after trying the Certifect for several months. THe collar seems to be working well, no fleas or ticks in that time. The certifect had a lot of bad side affects i didn't like at all. I suggest trying the collar if your vet agrees. Good luck.


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

When I was picking up something this spring for treatment I was presented with choosing Frontline Plus or Certifect. The ladies who run the front desk said that they had quite a few dogs have negative reactions to Certifect. I decided to go with the Frontline and wait and see on the Certifect.


----------



## i luv max (Jul 25, 2012)

Has anyone heard of a dog being allergic to frontline. I hope this is ok to post this question here.


----------

